# for the CATS..shoalwater,trancat,gulfcoast



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

im sure this may have been covered before but im new here and am about to make a major boat purchase. i have my mind made up on a cat..........however i would like some input on these models. my needs will be..........shallow water bay running, river fishing, lake fishing. i do a variety of fishing and i travel all over the U.S. working and will be taking the boat with me. im tired of being pounded to death in my flat bottom so im going to the cat model which i feel will suit my needs well. 
what are the differences between the cats. shoalwater, trancat, gulfcoast baykat. im leaning REAL!! hard at the ....21 foot shoalwater with the 200 E-TEC. do the trancat and the shoal run close with each other?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

have you taken a look at the Haynie 21 Cat?


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

no i have not, did'nt know it existed. i'll have a look


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

it sure looks like it sits LOW in the *****. but nice looking boat, how is it in the chop?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Tran Sport*

Go see Donny at Tran Sport, talk to him and take a test ride. Then do the same with the others you are interested in.

You have to see them in person and ride in them. Plus Donny will tour you through the construction process if you like.

I cannot stress enough that you need to go ride in them.


----------



## kenfolk (Oct 18, 2009)

go see Howard at fiberworks he builds a real choice catamaran www.txeastbayboats.com


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

X2 Howard at fiberworks


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

I am not a cat owner. But I did consider buying one before I bought my Shallow Sport. In my opinion the Haynie Cat was and still is the best cat on the market.


----------



## Fisch (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a 23' Shoalwater Cat and so far I like it, runs shollow and handles the chop good, and it is a pretty dry ride. I was going to try the Haynie Cat but found a good deal on the Shoalwater used low hours. A friend has a Trans Cat and when he road in mine he was thoughaly impressed with the ride in rough water. I have another friend who has a 21' Shoalwater cat with a 150 and said it's about the best boat he ever had. There is nothing wrong with haynie cat from what I hear. Hope the info helps.
Frank


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

txeastbayboats's 16 scooter looks a lot like trans baby cat! i wonder who came first


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

x2 on the demo ride


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

only took one reply to get the salesman out.......just test rde the ones you like and then make a decision based on the results


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I recently went through the same process you are going through. Our top three were Shoalwater, Haynie and SCB. The shoalwater and Haynie cats were both designed by Mr. Haynie and you can't go wrong with either one. We were going to go with the Haynie only because it was going to be tough and cost more money to rig the Shoalwater with a Mercury since Portland Marine factory rigs their boats with E-tecs. We ended up going with an SCB since Eric gave us a heck of a deal and we had the need for speed and gave up a little shallow water performance for the extra speed. As most people have said, take a ride in all the boats and take notes of the pros and cons of all the boats and get quotes for all the boats in writing and make your decision based on the ride and price. There are many great cats out there and the process of trying all the boats is fun and it assures you that you get the boat that best fits your needs and budget. If you want to go see the threads I have started and look at the long one I had that described all the good and bad things about the boats we tried out during our boat search. I started working at Chris's Marine after we bought our boat so there was no bias during our search.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Don't forget the Majek Illusion. I just got one and it is a great boat all around.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

x2 JED


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy with my gulf coast.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

well i am sure planning on the ride thing. its just gonna be a time frame deal with me. im a pipeliner and i am all over the country and never have alot of time at home so it is going to be a difficult purchase to say the least but i am determined to get what i want this time around. i suspect they are all pretty good boats but you are all right..........ya need to tour on one to feel what it does and i'll do just that.

Thank you for the replies...........


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I recently went through the same process you are going through. Our top three were Shoalwater, Haynie and SCB. The shoalwater and Haynie cats were both designed by Mr. Haynie and you can't go wrong with either one. We were going to go with the Haynie only because it was going to be tough and cost more money to rig the Shoalwater with a Mercury since Portland Marine factory rigs their boats with E-tecs. We ended up going with an SCB since Eric gave us a heck of a deal and we had the need for speed and gave up a little shallow water performance for the extra speed. As most people have said, take a ride in all the boats and take notes of the pros and cons of all the boats and get quotes for all the boats in writing and make your decision based on the ride and price. There are many great cats out there and the process of trying all the boats is fun and it assures you that you get the boat that best fits your needs and budget. If you want to go see the threads I have started and look at the long one I had that described all the good and bad things about the boats we tried out during our boat search. I started working at Chris's Marine after we bought our boat so there was no bias during our search.


i see you are from searcy, i just left there. did a 42 inch pipeline there and i was staying in pangburn for 4 months.


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

i would also suggest talking to jamie and josh at torrent boats...their new cat 5 is sweet.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

As you can tell as most fishermen we all have the "BEST" boat (for us).  

Fig about what size boat you want, what you want on it, and what you want the boat to do then make a list and go try all the boats and ask for a bid apples to apples. 

Do not take the talk from any sales people on what a boat will do go take the ride to be sure it will do what you want. 

Take the top two which should be real close as there are a lot of good boats out there and look at the cost and the support staff. There will probably be some serious cost differences in the different boats.

Chris and Donny Tran both build their own boats in house and are not selling you a dealer delivered boat and probably will be little less expensive than the store that sells you a boat plus both have good reputations on the board of taking care of business and have great customer support.

Have fun. I know that I did last year when I got my "ideal" boat.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

jim, thanks alot man!!! very well SAID and noted. i'll do just that. several replies have stated this is the way to go.


----------



## brentscann (Oct 28, 2006)

Our 25 ft. gulf coast is a great boat it is just a little to big for the christmas/ bastrop bay system. Very nice ride and very dry.


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

*gulf coast cat*

gulf coast makes a 25' cat??????????????????


----------



## brentscann (Oct 28, 2006)

Im sorry, I was just putting in some imput on our boat. No they dont as far as i know. I knew he was asking about the cats, i just got sidetracked on what i was thinking


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

JED said:


> Don't forget the Majek Illusion. I just got one and it is a great boat all around.


Don't think that is considered a true cat boat.

Nice boats skinny as all get out, but tend to be a lil rough ride.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

concerning props.............there is something i don't understand just yet. if the boat maker makes the boat, he knows what it will do as far as performance. should'nt they know what prop to use on there own hulls?


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Too many variables.
Depends on what you want top speed, holeshot, load, motor (2 stroke or 4 stroke) etc etc. plus everyones opinion about what is right is different.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

i see.......its mind bogggggling!!!! i am gonna start looking monday. going up to gulf coast to look at theirs, then tue will head down to palacios and rockport to check out the tran cat and the shoalwater. also am looking at the haynie. unfortunately i will most likely not be able to test ride this time around due to its time for me to head back to work. have to be in kansas this weekend for a new project but i want to see the hulls so i can do some thinking and planning and will get those test drives when i return in 3-4 months. jezzze. it ain't just going down and buying one no more is it......................i guess if we're gonna cough up this much for a boat might as well get what we want. so the ......begins.....


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Your on the right track.

Study the boats, and water test before any purchase.

I will be more than happy to schedule a water test in a SCB Stingray.

Call or e-mail anytime.

Eric Simmons
979 299-8172
[email protected]


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

eric, e-mail sent.............


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*Tran*

Go with the Tran...no one builds a more dependable solid boat on the coast IMO. Stay away from the shoalwater if you ask me...


----------



## sandyfork (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a 21 ft Tran Cat with a 200 hp HO e-Tec. and I am very happy with the boat and motor. It will run as shallow as I need to run. I have been all over Greens with out any serious problems. Been to the jetties and the boat handled the jetties fine. If you would like a ride send a PM and we can arrange a time.


----------



## Txsparky (Jun 21, 2009)

Eric those are pretty boats. What kind of draft are they?


----------



## drewkana (May 18, 2009)

I've got an Explorer Attack A Flat. 20ft. With a 225 yamaha. Hole shot is awsome she will get up and go. Little rough in choppy water. But all around I have no complaints. Shallow shallow runnin. We stuck it the other day and steped out in ankle deep water. The only reason we got stuck cause I had to shut it down cause of over heating.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a 23 shoalwater cat and you will never find a better example of SHALLOW running and and open ROUGH water performance! This boat will get up in nothing and float skinny....at the same time it runs wide open in as rough as it comes.....


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You can get about as good an argument on which is the best boat as (which is the best rod and has the best warranty with best Warranty being the key word). 

(fwiw For me I got a Tran Baby cat which for what I wanted offered the best performance and least cost)

Donny can probably put you in the water for a boat tryout in 10 minutes if they have one ready since the ramp is about 1 mile from his shop. Probably Chris can do this too but I have not been to his shop.

Try to get out on the water and try the boats that you are looking at. Most of the custom boats take 4 to 8 weeks to make exactly like you want esp if you want custom colors.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

If I was planning on fishing all over the country I would not look at a cat boat... JMO but I think I would stay with a standard shallow vee boat.


----------



## scoot (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a 20' SVT Cat on order at Tran. It should be ready in about a week and a half. It is my first and last boat and I have called almost every week with questions. Donny has been stellar. Top deck should be going on about now. Marroon and bone colors if you stop in to look at them. I know he is not the only one, but everything is custom. I am so ready it hurts.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

im seeing donny tues morning.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> If I was planning on fishing all over the country I would not look at a cat boat... JMO but I think I would stay with a standard shallow vee boat.


well that would really kill my root need.............which is the bays i will be hitting at home are very !!! skinny indeed. it will also do well for my river fishing and my ole ladies bass fishing. still thinking on it but i feel the cat is the one to fill my bucket. thank you for your input.....i have a very open mind and welcome ALL opinions.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

i did go see donny and i liked what i seen. looks like it would be a nice set up. im gonna price a few out with my options and see what the difference is, take a ride in them all when i get home,then i'll pull the trigger.


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

Tran does build a nice boat but every tran cat I've been on has been wet riding.They run skinny and are built like army tanks, for some reason they are wet riding. The 23ft. Shoalwater cat is dry, runs skinny and breaks chop good. The SCB Stingrays are awesome boats as well, and the run crazy fast. The Majek Illusion is not a full cat hull but it runs skinny and is dry ride, it's a good all around boat. If you look at the Haynie Cats they are also great boats, the 21 and the 23ft. Just about every boat builder here on the coast builds great boats. It's a hard choice to choose, take your time and test drive all of them.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

get the shoal water. also look at the 22 legacy.. its a beast.. we came out of the bay with 2 to 4s with a smooth ride. i mean sure we got wet but if the boat was a 23 we wouldnt have had. but you what do you expect for runing in 3 to 4s in a 21. also check out the 21' Klassic.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

wormburner 1 said:


> Tran does build a nice boat but every tran cat I've been on has been wet riding.They run skinny and are built like army tanks, for some reason they are wet riding. The 23ft. Shoalwater cat is dry, runs skinny and breaks chop good. The SCB Stingrays are awesome boats as well, and the run crazy fast. The Majek Illusion is not a full cat hull but it runs skinny and is dry ride, it's a good all around boat. If you look at the Haynie Cats they are also great boats, the 21 and the 23ft. Just about every boat builder here on the coast builds great boats. It's a hard choice to choose, take your time and test drive all of them.


AMEN!!!!! its getting mind boggling with all the options. the thing that is getting to me is the fact im dead set on the E-tec, and the shoalwater can be rigged right up with them, however.........the trancat will have to come home and get rigged up there. not really a prblem i guess just a small hassle.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

wormburner 1 said:


> Tran does build a nice boat but every tran cat I've been on has been wet riding.They run skinny and are built like army tanks, for some reason they are wet riding. The 23ft. Shoalwater cat is dry, runs skinny and breaks chop good. The SCB Stingrays are awesome boats as well, and the run crazy fast. The Majek Illusion is not a full cat hull but it runs skinny and is dry ride, it's a good all around boat. If you look at the Haynie Cats they are also great boats, the 21 and the 23ft. Just about every boat builder here on the coast builds great boats. It's a hard choice to choose, take your time and test drive all of them.


The SVT is not wet. It is a different hull than the other Tran cats. 
Pipliner, let me know if you want to go for a ride. I am in Palacios allot. It is always better to ride in one that is fully rigged and loaded to fish. I know you are set on a E-tech, but I bet the big block 175 Suzuki will impress you. I know it surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a Tran 21V with a TRP and elevated deck (completely satisfied). I have not had issues with getting wet unless cross cutting chop with higher type winds, which will get any boat wet. The elevated deck (imo)helps too. A buddy of mine with a Tran 18v w/o elevated deck does get a little wet. I would definately test drive the different Cats to make an opinion. I've had mine for 7 years and still think mine is the meow. my .02.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

come to poc and i will give you a ride on the shoalwater cat 23

henry


----------



## Retired Navy (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the 22' GulfCoast BayKat. I run it in POC often. It runs skinny and handles the chop very well. It's rigged with a 175 E-Tec. If you are interested in taking a look at it send me a PM. I live in Lake Jackson as well. It can handle anything in this area. Bastop, Christmas, Cow Trap and yes even the Brazos river.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Not all cats are the same!

Anyone that was on the water last sat and sunday can attest to how snotty it was, and we ran all over in my 23" Shoalwater.
We never got wet. Period.
We never slowed down. This boat will eat it up.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Does Shoalwater offer fiberglass lids on the storage hatches? All I have ever seen is the cheap plastic lids that they screw down to the deck that leak when they sit in the rain. When I was looking at boats last year I looked at the Shoalwater cats and everyone I opened the so called dry storage on had water in them. That is a big pet peeve of mine so I didn't even consider them. I just won't dish out that much coin for a boat that has the same plastic lids my Dad's cheap Tracker Marine Mako had. After every trip through the car wash or rain shower you had to empty the hatches and dry stuff out. He now has a 22SE Transport and doesn't have those issues anymore.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

The SVT is a very very sweet cat boat. It is not wet at all I have taken it out on days were others turn around cause it is so windy and white cappin all the way across the bay. We did not get wet once and it was such a smooth ride going across all that chop. On top of that we were running lil over 50mph. I then took the SVT into some very shallow back lakes to see what that boat can do in them, since I run a baby cat I wanted to if it could handle the shallow water like my boat. Put it this way if I had the money I would have one being built for me right now. That is one awesome boat big difference in that boat and the regular Trans Cat.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

RAT DADDY said:


> The SVT is a very very sweet cat boat. It is not wet at all I have taken it out on days were others turn around cause it is so windy and white cappin all the way across the bay. We did not get wet once and it was such a smooth ride going across all that chop. On top of that we were running lil over 50mph. I then took the SVT into some very shallow back lakes to see what that boat can do in them, since I run a baby cat I wanted to if it could handle the shallow water like my boat. Put it this way if I had the money I would have one being built for me right now. That is one awesome boat big difference in that boat and the regular Trans Cat.


What motor did the one you were running have?


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

it had 200 yamaha not sure about the prop he had on it hopefully I will be ordering one this winter with a 250 optimax xs on the back of her


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Just my opinion but the only Cat boat Tran builds that impresses me at all is the SVT.. 
The 23' Shoalwater has a great ride in rough water. It cuts the chop like you would not believe. If you buy one buy a Mercury motor with the heavy duty shaft. The rudes are having a little trouble on the back. 
Take a ride in the SCB line boats they are the fastest most efficient cat hull out there. It may take a year or two to get one but I guess good things come to those who wait. The stingray is his best work yet it will run and take off in 12" of water.
 If you want crazy shallow take a ride in the Flatscat. Although they are not efficient hulls they hold water in the tunnel better than any cat boat out there. They run dry and as long as you tack the chop they will run smooth but that's with any cat hull.
I haven't been on the 21 Haynie cat yet but I want to take one for a ride. Good looking boat.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

cobrayakker said:


> Does Shoalwater offer fiberglass lids on the storage hatches? All I have ever seen is the cheap plastic lids that they screw down to the deck that leak when they sit in the rain. When I was looking at boats last year I looked at the Shoalwater cats and everyone I opened the so called dry storage on had water in them. That is a big pet peeve of mine so I didn't even consider them. I just won't dish out that much coin for a boat that has the same plastic lids my Dad's cheap Tracker Marine Mako had. After every trip through the car wash or rain shower you had to empty the hatches and dry stuff out. He now has a 22SE Transport and doesn't have those issues anymore.


Plastic lids as far as I know. I have them in mine, never had anything get wet in those compartments. Maybe my lids are better quality than the ones in the boat you referred to.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Run 'em all through Mud Cut at low tide and buy the one that doesn't get stuck.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

LMAO!! That's a good one......:biggrin:



Bevo&Pevo said:


> Run 'em all through Mud Cut at low tide and buy the one that doesn't get stuck.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

Many of the Shoalwaters hold water in the back of the boat as they are not true self-bailing. I don't like that feature at all. Shoalwater also seems to have the worst overall reputation for customer service. Not the same as saying they have bad customer service but out of the boats mentioned, they are at the bottom for customer service. I have spent plenty of time down at the coast and have heard from previous and present Shoalwater customers that they would not buy another. Shoalwater also uses some wood on their boat but you can upgrade to all fiberglass for a charge.

Seriously, unless you want to spend $50 to $60K on a SCB, why not spend $30K and get a Tran? They have unparralled service before and after the sale. Most people discount the dealer experience before and after the sale and are missing one of the top 3 criteria in buying a boat.

21 V Tran Cat might be a little more of a wet boat. I think it is due to the sides being straight versus the angled sides of the Sholwater. Like so many things it is give and take as the Tran Cat "fishes bigger" as the boat has so much more room because of the straight sides. Plus, the 21 Tran feels so much more stable in the water when you have 2 large anglers move to one side of the boat to net a fish or whatever than a 21 Shoal Cat. Plus, standard feature is that Tran boats are 100% fiberglass.

Haynie and Chris Colture (sp?) has also built a solid reputation. Can't go wrong with a Haynie either.

Anyone making the statement....Just my opinion but the only Cat boat Tran builds that impresses me at all is the SVT.." probably grew up freshwater fishing. Sure, the Tran Cat is not a speed boat but you buy the hull and it will probably last longer than you will.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Well said TailHunter. I can attest to the stability and fishing room. I had a 22' bluewave before the SVT, and the Tran has way more fishing room and is much more stable. There is no problem for two angler to stand side by side and fish from the front deck.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Lived and fished the coast all my life. I have been on many cats over the years especially Trancats. Just like trucks, people are passionate about the boats they own and get their feelings hurt if someone voices their opinion. Tran has a good rep with me as well. They are perfectionists and they sell alot of boats because of it. Who says fiberglass is better than wood. Wood is light and strong and if used correctly it will last a lifetime.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Could some of you SVT owners PM me with a ball park figure on what i might expect to pay for this boat? basic set up. i know it will vary because of options, and the fact im going with an E-tec and such, just maybe what some of you paid if thats any of my business.


----------



## cskbull (Apr 26, 2010)

I just bought a Shoalwater Cat, I love it. Have a buddy with a Haynie Cat and he likes his too. Best advice, ride in both and see which you like the best! Good Luck


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

"Could some of you SVT owners PM me with a ball park figure on what i might expect to pay for this boat?"

Prices without power.

http://texasoutdoorsportsman.com/newprices.htm


----------

